# Blinkender Cursor verursacht onkeyup-Event



## hamid (16. Nov 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit folgendem Code:


```
<script type="text/javascript">
   function test() {
      alert("Key pressed!");
   }
</script>

<input type="text" onkeyup="test();" />
```

Sobald sich der Cursor im Textfeld befindet, wird bei jedem Blinken ein onkeyup-Event ausgelöst. Dasselbe Problem tritt bei onkeydown und onkeypress auf und zwar sowohl im Firefox (Version 3.6.12) als auch im IE6. Was kann es damit auf sich haben?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## XHelp (16. Nov 2010)

Zunächst: du bist im falschen Forum, da es um Javascript geht, ein Mod sollte es verschieben

Bei mir tritt das Problem nicht auf, außerdem bezweifle ich generell, dass das Blinken eines Cursors irgendeinen Event auslöst.


----------



## hamid (16. Nov 2010)

Stellst Du meine Worte in Zweifel ?  was soll es denn sonst auslösen wenn nicht einen Event ?


----------



## XHelp (16. Nov 2010)

Ich weiß nur, was ich sehe: bei mir kommt kein Event beim Blinken des Cursors...
Also ich habe noch nie was von einem "onCursorBlinkEvent" gehört...


----------



## Eldorado (16. Nov 2010)

onkeyup, das ist ja eig wenn du ne taste los lässt, hast du vllt ne kaputte Tastatur XD


----------



## hamid (16. Nov 2010)

eigentlich nicht eldorado...andere gründe oder vorschläge? danke.


----------

